
The Boogaloo: when does a meme become a terrorist movement? - ForHackernews
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/07/american-boogaloo-meme-or-terrorist-movement/613843/
======
stickfigure
This article, written from the perspective of someone who clearly "gets up
close" with that particular scene, is far more interesting:

[https://www.bellingcat.com/news/2020/05/27/the-boogaloo-
move...](https://www.bellingcat.com/news/2020/05/27/the-boogaloo-movement-is-
not-what-you-think/)

TL;DR: It's about as coherent as you would imagine for something that self-
organized on 4chan.

~~~
pmoriarty
Also see:

 _The Meme-Fueled Rise of a Dangerous, Far-Right Militia_ [1] and _The
Boogaloo Tipping Point_ [2].

[1] - [https://www.wired.com/story/boogaloo-movement-
protests](https://www.wired.com/story/boogaloo-movement-protests)

[2] -
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/07/ameri...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/07/american-
boogaloo-meme-or-terrorist-movement/613843/?utm_source=feed)

~~~
ForHackernews
> and The Boogaloo Tipping Point[2].

> [2] -
> [https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/07/ameri...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/07/ameri..).

Literally the article you're commenting on. :)

------
hprotagonist
I keep thinking of _Maniac Magee_ and reading it as a child and thinking then
that Jerry Spinelli was describing ancient history that we’d never see again.

------
drewcon
It’s really unfortunate to see such an unchallenged application of the label
“libertarian” here. Put aside your own feelings for a moment.

Highlighting any connection between libertarianism with the alt-right, white
supremacy, or anti-government militias seems as disingenuous as the
superficial connection between atheism and fascist communism.

In either case, does the ideology overlap in convenient areas (to the negative
ideologies), yes, probably. It’s easier to command absolute fealty of the
state without god in the way. It’s easier to preach radical, violent white
supremacist anarcho-capitalism with the state out of the picture. But does
libertarianism espouse, promote, or a natural evolution that ends in The
Boogaloo? Absolutely not, and it’s ridiculous for a journalist not to ask and
answer those questions.

~~~
flywheel
I've run into far too many aggressively toxic, self proclaimed "libertarians"
on the internet. So when the article mentioned "libertarian" in the context of
the "boogaloo" idiots, it didn't surprise me at all. Libertarianism has
changed a bit with the times, as have Democrats and Republicans. All kinds of
bad ideas have crept in, after fermenting on the internet.

------
RickyInHell
and also i think that this idea that the boogaloo movement is some how bad
comes from CONINTELPRO or some modern equal to it

------
h2odragon
Boogaloo Bois and Nazi Bronies; clearly the people at the Atlantic are
besieged by right wing terror recently. I'm personally waiting for the ranks
of marching Nazi's with rainbow uniforms and strap on unicorn horns, haven't
seen any yet but thanks to the vigilance of modern media I know to listen for
the menacing "clop" of approaching hoof boots.

------
RickyInHell
The Boogaloo movement is not a terrorist movement, we wish to accomplish the
movements goals as peacefully as possible but we also don't want the nations
standard to be a "War is peace, freedom is slavery and ignorance is strength."
because that is where this nation seems to be headed and if our second
amendment rights are gone than if a government even more tyrannical than the
present administration takes power we will have nothing to defend ourselves
with.

------
m0zg
Rarely do you see a "writer" so far detached from reality. Recommended read,
just to see what that looks like.

~~~
skrebbel
Care to elaborate? This is the first time I hear about the "boogaloo" thing

~~~
davidlumley
Robert Evans and Jason Wilson have a pretty good overview here:
[https://www.bellingcat.com/news/2020/05/27/the-boogaloo-
move...](https://www.bellingcat.com/news/2020/05/27/the-boogaloo-movement-is-
not-what-you-think/)

~~~
skrebbel
wow, that's an amazing level of depth! really cool article

